# Has Anybody Heard Of " Learn To Live" Change your life , change your mind program?



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Has Anybody Heard Of " Learn To Live" Change your life , change your mind program?*

Hey all,
It has been forever since I have posted anything but I seen this promotion on Craigslist for a new website and program that helps with social anxiety. 
I thought it was free but turns out is like a 100 dollars and something.

Anybody heard of it?


----------



## raquelmonroe (May 18, 2010)

I just signed up for it! If you enter the coupon code, FREECBT you get it for free :]


----------

